# Disrespectful boaters/ fisherman



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

I try to be respectful to other boaters & fisherman & keep my distance from them especially when fishing & expect the same from other fishermen. Today I was fishing with my wife & we were trolling the roadbed & there were a few people fishing near the second bridge so we decided to go further west to the first bridge where we usually have pretty good luck. We were trolling maybe a 100 yard stretch right on the bridge. Well another boat comes along & makes a few circles around us keeping his distance & then starts going back & forth across the bridge crossing my path which is fine & the next thing I know he drops his bridge anchors & anchors directly on top of the bridge. Needless to say I was pi##ed. It wouldn't have bothered me if he would hav just came up & anchored after I had passed through the area but this guy watched me make a few passes back & forth & then just decided he was gonna anchor. We just went on our way & caught more fish. I guess you can't fix stupid. Sorry for the rant


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Was his boat or anchor in your original path or just near it? Could you have kept kept fishing without changing your path? If not, he was rude.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

He was in my direct path. I didn't have any buoys of but he watched me for about 10 minutes & then just proceeds to jump right in there & anchor up. Just rude lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Little Mac said:


> *He was in my direct path.* I didn't have any buoys of but he watched me for about 10 minutes & then just proceeds to jump right in there & anchor up. Just rude lol


Yes, rude. Not having buoys doesn't matter if he observed you go back and forth. 
I was trying to give him the benefit of the doubt, hoping he was casting into the area when you weren't there. But, that is not the case.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Lucky for him I haven't made my bridge anchors yet or I would have just pulled up beside him & anchored & seen how he liked that LOL


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I ****** off a dude at Chocolate Bayou even though I was doing nothing wrong. The man had his boat anchored RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE of the ICW through chocolate bay. I just kept scooting through around 50mph and one of them flipped me off and the other just had his hands out to his side thinking "***?" I was gonna slow down to inform him that his boat was in the middle of the freakin channel, but I decided to keep rolling


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

dk2429 said:


> I ****** off a dude at Chocolate Bayou even though I was doing nothing wrong. The man had his boat anchored RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE of the ICW through chocolate bay. I just kept scooting through around 50mph and one of them flipped me off and the other just had his hands out to his side thinking "***?" I was gonna slow down to inform him that his boat was in the middle of the freakin channel, but I decided to keep rolling


A barge barreling straight at him may get his attention.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah it would lol. But I guess they expect everybody to slow down for them. Dude, you are sitting in the middle of the channel where people haul rear and don't slow down.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

dk2429 said:


> Yeah it would lol. But I guess they expect everybody to slow down for them. Dude, you are sitting in the middle of the channel where people haul rear and don't slow down.


Happens way too much.
Just another example of the "me" syndrome.
Same stupid people who stop in the roadway to look at the flowers while expecting others to stop behind them and wait..


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

It happens all the time when I go out. I've even put buoy out and guy anchored on my buoy. Went to pick it up and he act like he didn't see it and it was two foot from his boat. Left and found another spot. Can't fix stupid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

I've had some guys collect my marker buoys. Once lost three. Dropped buoy and baited spot with range feed. Came back in half hour or so and no marker buoy. Challenged one guy to see if he took some. He said nobody was there, so he figured they were abandoned. Duh!

I asked him if he saw my I.D. and phone on the buoys. He relied that he didn't figure I'd be on the lake if I was at home, so he didn't call. Double-Duh!!


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Little Mac said:


> I try to be respectful to other boaters & fisherman & keep my distance from them especially when fishing & expect the same from other fishermen. Today I was fishing with my wife & we were trolling the roadbed & there were a few people fishing near the second bridge so we decided to go further west to the first bridge where we usually have pretty good luck. We were trolling maybe a 100 yard stretch right on the bridge. Well another boat comes along & makes a few circles around us keeping his distance & then starts going back & forth across the bridge crossing my path which is fine & the next thing I know he drops his bridge anchors & anchors directly on top of the bridge. Needless to say I was pi##ed. It wouldn't have bothered me if he would hav just came up & anchored after I had passed through the area but this guy watched me make a few passes back & forth & then just decided he was gonna anchor. We just went on our way & caught more fish. I guess you can't fix stupid. Sorry for the rant


 I certainly believe in being respectful to others, but the lake is open to all and no one has some special spot or trolling area. As long as they do not break the law we should not be upset. 
That is my rant.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

ah yes, the old troller vs slabber debate. it never gets old


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Bridge anchor*



Little Mac said:


> Lucky for him I haven't made my bridge anchors yet or I would have just pulled up beside him & anchored & seen how he liked that LOL


I agree that this guy was inconsiderate. It happens way too often on the water these days.

What does a bridge anchor look like?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

BobBobber said:


> I've had some guys collect my marker buoys. Once lost three. Dropped buoy and baited spot with range feed. Came back in half hour or so and no marker buoy. Challenged one guy to see if he took some. He said nobody was there, so he figured they were abandoned. Duh!
> 
> I asked him if he saw my I.D. and phone on the buoys. He relied that he didn't figure I'd be on the lake if I was at home, so he didn't call. Double-Duh!!


I have been fishing on lakes a long time I never knew that if you dropped a buoy or buoys on a spot on the lake that that spot now belonged to you. Is it like homesteading??


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I agree that this guy was inconsiderate. It happens way too often on the water these days.
> 
> What does a bridge anchor look like?


They are made from round bar & look like a big J with a large bungee or bicycle inner tube tied between it & the rope to absorb shock & are used to anchor to the old bridge railing


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

It does not bother me if people fall in with me while I am trolling as long as they maneuver correctly. Trolling across a road bed is NOT near as productive as trolling along the sides and on top of the road bed. This statement comes from a lifetime of trolling in fresh as well as salt water. 

When a boat is anchored, always give the anchored boat a wide area to cast all around their boat. 

Never anchor where someone is trolling. If you do it to me, you will not like the results. Folks, that was Not a threat.....a couple of boats have done this and paid for it.....I Never break the law. 

Never get between another boat and the fish they are catching. There are three Fishing Guides on Lake Livingston that will do that. They won't with me because they know I'll do something about it. P.S. you 3 guides that have done this know who you are !!!!!


Always be courteous on the water. None of us own the lake but we all can enjoy it as well as catch fish.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Bobby said:


> I have been fishing on lakes a long time I never knew that if you dropped a buoy or buoys on a spot on the lake that that spot now belonged to you. Is it like homesteading??


kind of. but its more like staking an old gold mine claim in the 1840s. if you find somewhere you like, you can just claim it as yours. as long as your marker is there no one else can steal your gold (fish) even if you arent there at the time.

the difference from homesteading is that you are not limited to one claim. 2-4 claims is usually typical.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mako-Wish said:


> kind of. but its more like staking an old gold mine claim in the 1840s. if you find somewhere you like, you can just claim it as yours. as long as your marker is there no one else can steal your gold (fish) even if you arent there at the time.
> 
> the difference from homesteading is that you are not limited to one claim. 2-4 claims is usually typical.


So if I put marker buoys at all the boat ramps then I have the lake all to myself???


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Bobby said:


> So if I put marker buoys at all the boat ramps then I have the lake all to myself???


no. thats silly. use your head dumb dumb.

there are too many private boat houses.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mako-Wish said:


> no. thats silly. use your head dumb dumb.
> 
> there are too many private boat houses.


But.. It'd keep people from ruining the fishery :work:


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Lol. Never know there is such a thing as marking with buoy and now its your. I don't troll but i should get a bunch of them to mark.

So also a question. Some of you troll pretty long too. So that whole path is off limit???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Ken.Huynh said:


> So also a question. Some of you troll pretty long too. So that whole path is off limit???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes. if one marks the whole road bed, with markers out on each of the humps, those are pretty much off limits.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Mako-Wish said:


> yes. if one marks the whole road bed, with markers out on each of the humps, those are pretty much off limits.


Ahhh. I guess I should start to cc when on my boat since I don't agree with that.

I wonder if city let you buy hump and road bed on lake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm not saying it's off limits I didn't have any markers out but the guy sat there & watched me for about 10 minutes & then just moved in & anchored. Guess he thought I caught enough fish & had been occupying that area long enough


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mako-Wish said:


> no. thats silly. use your head dumb dumb.
> 
> there are too many private boat houses.


Your right forgot about the boat houses. Maybe just follow the rules set by Mont for 2coolfishing then.

30. Complaints about cutting off your drift, pot lickers, burn boats, boats running between you and the shore and all the other things that have been posted about a thousand times before because of bad manners on the water. You only have to drive a couple of minutes on any road to see the same behavior. We all know there are idiots on the water. Ignore them and hope they don't reproduce.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Little Mac said:


> I'm not saying it's off limits I didn't have any markers out but the guy sat there & watched me for about 10 minutes & then just moved in & anchored. Guess he thought I caught enough fish & had been occupying that area long enough


I know the feeling.

I just like to poke fun at the trollers vs slabbers cause its always entertaining.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I love these potlicking stories and the ones who try to justify it. I am much more tolerant than when I was a younger buck and my temperament has cooled over the years. About a month ago, I was jigging on the roadbed and doing quite well. Not a boat in sight. Out of nowhere I see a pontoon boat heading straight for me with three guys in it and I hear them saying that .."man, he's catching some fish!!". So what do they do?.....Head straight for me and motor up within 20 feet. They don't have a trolling motor or depth finder. They keep positioning their boat near me with the big motor. It's pretty obvious that their "fishfinder" is me!! Long story short, I share my spot with them, catch my limit and left them to fend for themselves. In my younger days my temper would have over ruled common sense. It's just not worth it anymore. I laughed all the way back to the house wondering how those guys were gonna continue fishing without me showing them the spot on a vast stretch of open lake.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Mako-Wish said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> I just like to poke fun at the trollers vs slabbers cause its always entertaining.


Just curious. Why those who troll like trolling so much? I myself tried and man cant like it.

Isn't the fun of fishing is feeling that bite?

Plus you get an awesome pump in your arms too after a long day of jigging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Mako-Wish said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> I just like to poke fun at the trollers vs slabbers cause its always entertaining.


Mako-Wish pokin fun doesn't bother me at all. I like to slab as much as the next guy but when it's hot & no air moving I like to troll a little to get a little breeze


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Ducktracker said:


> It happens all the time when I go out. I've even put buoy out and guy anchored on my buoy. Went to pick it up and he act like he didn't see it and it was two foot from his boat. Left and found another spot. Can't fix stupid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL!
I did this recently! Was it me? If it was, I wasn't _acting_ (like I didn't see it). I _think _I was on the south end when I did it and the troller didn't look to upset as I left the area when I realized what I'd done. I'm looking at the fishfinder trying to mark fish, when I do I drop the trolling motor and start slabbin', look down and there's a little orange buoy. Those things can be hard to see with a glare and a little chop on the water. I had no idea it belonged to the boat a half mile away.

So if I'm fishing a spot in the middle of the lake and a troller comes by and starts trolling 20' to the east of me, then another comes in and starts trolling 20' to the west of me... I'm not allowed to move (unless I vacate the area)  Or should I set our a perimeter of buoys of the "area" I intend to fish when I get there? How large may this area be?

/sarcasm


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Little Mac said:


> Mako-Wish pokin fun doesn't bother me at all. I like to slab as much as the next guy but when it's hot & no air moving I like to troll a little to get a little breeze


Oh that make sense why. Never though of that reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

housewolf said:


> LOL!
> I did this recently! Was it me? If it was, I wasn't _acting_ (like I didn't see it). I _think _I was on the south end when I did it and the troller didn't look to upset as I left the area when I realized what I'd done. I'm looking at the fishfinder trying to mark fish, when I do I drop the trolling motor and start slabbin', look down and there's a little orange buoy. Those things can be hard to see with a glare and a little chop on the water. I had no idea it belonged to the boat a half mile away.
> 
> So if I'm fishing a spot in the middle of the lake and a troller comes by and starts trolling 20' to the east of me, then another comes in and starts trolling 20' to the west of me... I'm not allowed to move (unless I vacate the area)  Or should I set our a perimeter of buoys of the "area" I intend to fish when I get there? How large may this area be?
> ...


No sir it's not you. I see it all the time and try not let it bother me. Few years ago I use to be mad at the fish and catch my limit. Now I like about 15 fish. Loy broke me from catching limits after him and a good friend caught 71 and I had to clean them. I give 90% of my fish to older neighbors in holiday village and family. My wife and I like fresh fish straight out of lake and cook. Which is easy to do plus I only like fishing early and coming in early. If someone is close by and I have enough fish I call them over. 2cool people or just 2cool and I love fishing with just about anyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The troller vs slabber debate will loom forever. Who was there first is the question? Nobody should be forced to change how they were fishing first because another boat arrives. If a slabber is fishing first and anchored (or sitting still with iPilot) trollers should give them casting room around their boat. If a troller is there first, a slabber should not stop in such a position (boat or anchor rope) to cause the troller to change their path. However, the length of a trolling lane must be reasonable. Common sense goes a long way.

Buoys don't mean a whole lot, but in the OP's case, the guy watched him go back and forth and anchored up right where he had been. 

It is selfish, or disrespectful as the OP put it, to cause anyone to change what they were doing if they were there first.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Little Mac said:


> They are made from round bar & look like a big J with a large bungee or bicycle inner tube tied between it & the rope to absorb shock & are used to anchor to the old bridge railing


Thanks.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

So i should have sink the troller this Sunday on Somerville that came right next to me. Put down buoy. Then started trolling 10 feet from me. There not a freaking boat in sight on the lake too. 

I can literally pee and hit his boat. That how close he trolled next me. 

Good thing I always have a friend that calm me down. But funny I can tell he was getting ****** when he see what that boat did. 

God i hope he is not a 2cooler. It was aluminum boat asian male and female that just play on phone whole time. Don't think i can control myself next time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

Mako-Wish said:


> yes. if one marks the whole road bed, with markers out on each of the humps, those are pretty much off limits.


LOL, you wish. Try telling that to the local game warden and see how far that gets you. I believe the law is another boater can come no closer than 50 ft. That is all that has to be done. It is a public lake and there is no staking anything. The lack of respect is from those who want to play that game and close off their own personal area. 
http://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/boat/laws/pwc/


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

saved said:


> LOL, you wish. Try telling that to the local game warden and see how far that gets you. I believe the law is another boater can come no closer than 50 ft. That is all that has to be done. It is a public lake and there is no staking anything.
> http://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/boat/laws/pwc/


Lol. Mako was trying to be funny man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

On Lake Livingston???


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol. I learned to never text Shadslinger and tell him to slow down (even if you're picking). I actually had folks pick up my buoy this past summer and I was fishing it :spineyes: some folks just don't know any better.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I just can't believe this type on behavior occurs on lake Livingston....


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

saved said:


> http://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/boat/laws/pwc/


The link you provided is for Personal Water Craft (jet ski) not regular boats.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I need to share this story once again. Last year I am at mid lake. Lake Livingston of course. We are jigging and catching fish. This guy in a new 22ft boat comes up and see's us. No problem just come up along side and jig with us. He starts trolling and proceeds to circle around us about 4 times very close. Then the fool throws the boat in hard reverse and proceeds to troll backward around us about 5 times. We are looking at each other ???? He then BLASTS off to go offend some others I guess. This was the first place we stopped and didn't offend anyone that morning. This guy was plain crazy.
The threestoges did confirm they were not on the lake that day


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Wasn't trying to stir the pot guys but this was the first time I had someone show that much disrespect towards another fishermen & it just rubbed me the wrong way. I'm over it & will just learn to move on when these kind of people show up. I know it's going to happen. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

.


SeaOx 230C said:


> The link you provided is for Personal Water Craft (jet ski) not regular boats.


Thank you for pointing that out, but yes I knew that. I am guessing that game wardens would apply that to boaters as well and if not it is a good rule of thumb.

The idea is that just because someone is fishing an area it does not belong to them and others can show up with at least some reasonable distance. :wink:


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Should not be a problem today. All those folks are on 45 heading in to town.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

It happened to me on Conroe. I was catching and a guy was trolling around me. I was catching and he started getting closer and closer trolling around me. I finally told him you get any closer I'm going to fish out of your boat. 
He reeled in his lines (never caught a fish) and did a few circles around me, throwing a wake. I just kept catching and releasing as I laughed at him. 
He left


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Not on Lake Livingston!! Problem is when you have a fishery that produces White Bass like Livingston people go brain dead and act like it will be their last meal. Potlickers are too lazy to learn and have multiple spots or areas and they normally do not have any respect for other fisherman. And Karl I did not mean it!! LOL


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

They act same way on Highway..and or vice versa


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Three rules to live by:

1. If you want to slab and see some one is trolling the spot you want, go some where else. They where there first.

2. If you want to troll and you see some one slabbing the spot you want to troll, go some where else. They where there first.

3. If you see a marker buoy leave it alone it is not yours, and it is not right to take it.

Always keep this thought in mind before acting on something:

Just because you *can* does not mean you *should*.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Well put ^^^


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

SeaOx 230C said:


> Three rules to live by:
> 
> 1. If you want to slab and see some one is trolling the spot you want, go some where else. They where there first.
> 
> ...


Very well put SeaOx 230C. Seems like common sense but common sense isn't so common anymore


----------

